# Billing for Ancillary Services



## tcarlton (Sep 22, 2010)

We have seen a significant drop in revenue for ancillary services such as in house labs, x-rays, and ultrasounds.  Has anyone else experienced this same thing?  Are insurance companies not covering blood draws, urine dips, Hemoglobin A1c, glucosticks done in house anymore.  If there is anyone that has any information I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks, Teresa


----------

